# Front carry vs Back carry



## humboldtorganic (Jul 11, 2012)

How old was you LO when you stopped using the front carry? I still carry my 15 month old always on the front in the Ergo. There have been a handful of times when I put her on my back, but she cant see over my shoulders and squirms to see around me. I get nervous with her leaning so far over to see, but sometimes I feel like the back carry would be more comfortable for me because I carry her a lot everyday.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

I still put my 19mo on my front like 99% of the time, or on my hip if I'm using the wrap. It's just easier to hand him stuff, give him his cup, etc. The only time he's really on the back is if DH is wearing him; it's more comfortable for him that way.


----------



## humboldtorganic (Jul 11, 2012)

I never even thought about how hard it would be to hand stuff to her if she was on my back. Plus I really like being able to see her. She is so content being in the Ergo with me. I guess I will just see how long it lasts and carry her for as long as I can because I know there will eventually come a day when she doesn't want me to carry her anymore. Makes me sad just thinking about that.


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

I started wearing DD on my back when she was about 5 months and we never do front anymore (we have an Ergo-like structured carrier). It's much easier for me and she can see better too.


----------



## proudMoMmy2634 (Jun 26, 2012)

I had only back carry once (at home) but when we go out my DD is usually in front. Back carrying is not usually practice in our country. But When my Action Baby Carrier arrives most probably I would do the back carry only at the house..LOL


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I prefer the back carry for my 6 month old daycare baby, I can get more done and I can pick up my 3 year old if she needs me.


----------



## humboldtorganic (Jul 11, 2012)

I sometimes feel like I would be able to get more done with the back carry also. I guess one of the main problems is DD not being able to see as well.

Ursusarctos, you say that your DD can see better, does she sit up high and can see over your shoulders? I feel like in the Ergo, DD sits down so low that she cant see over my shoulders and thats where the squirming and leaning comes into play because she wants to see what I'm doing.


----------



## humboldtorganic (Jul 11, 2012)

Luckiest, how do you wrap on the hip? I also have a moby, would I be able to wrap DD on the hip with that?


----------



## mennofied (Mar 27, 2012)

I have back trouble so I switched to the back carry at 4 months in the ergo. I also do a back carry with the ring sling. I would have done it sooner if I had a woven wrap (not a stretchy wrap like the moby because they can fall out) because tribal areas have been using back carries for forever and there's a youtube video for infants who can't sit yet. With a woven wrap you can also sit the baby up higher so they can see over your shoulder. My baby doesn't seem to mind not being able to see around me but I generally move around a lot so he doesn't get bored. In the front carry he was always craning his neck to look forward. He seems to like the back carry more. It's much easier on my back too!


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I carried both of mine on the front until about 5-6months, then switched to back carries. With DD1 i used a homemade meitai. With DD2 i have an ergo. I am just now feeling sad that i can't carry DD2 as much because my bump is getting in my way and my pelvic floor feels like it can only cope with one kid to carry, not two...


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humboldtorganic*
> 
> Luckiest, how do you wrap on the hip? I also have a moby, would I be able to wrap DD on the hip with that?


You would use a non-stretchy woven wrap (mine is an Amazonas). The Becoming Mamas baby wearing guide details tons of different ties. The one I do is the hip cross-carry; you just drape the wrap over one shoulder at the mid point, bring it around and cross it at you opposite hip, then tie on the other hip. The effect is similar to a ring sling but is much more comfortable since the weight is on your shoulder and hip, not just shoulder. There's some trial and error involved, but it's a fast, easy wrap once you get the hang of it.

I've never tried it with a stretchy wrap, but I think you could as long as baby isn't too heavy. There would be lots of extra fabric since the hip carry doesn't need much length, but you could just keep wrapping the ends around before tying it off.


----------



## humboldtorganic (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Luckiest!

I will have to try that. I love the hip carry, but it was always so uncomfortable for me with the ring sling.


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humboldtorganic*
> 
> I sometimes feel like I would be able to get more done with the back carry also. I guess one of the main problems is DD not being able to see as well.
> 
> Ursusarctos, you say that your DD can see better, does she sit up high and can see over your shoulders? I feel like in the Ergo, DD sits down so low that she cant see over my shoulders and thats where the squirming and leaning comes into play because she wants to see what I'm doing.


She can't see over my shoulder and that did lead to some squirminess at first. However she can see from side to side and isn't constrained by my hands/arms blocking her when I do stuff, plus if I bend over she's still more upright than if I have her on my front. When she's on my front her range of vision is just as limited if not more, and it's much more comfortable for me to have her on my back. I did discover that she likes it a lot better if her arms are out, not under the shoulder straps but on top of them. I didn't do that until she was like 9 months but I'm sure it would have worked earlier if I had thought to try it. That way she can move her upper body more and she's a lot happier. I know it's possible to get the baby high in a back carry with a woven but I just never figured out how to get the hang of it and this has worked well for us so I haven't bothered to learn more...


----------



## EmbraceLife (Jun 22, 2012)

I love baby wearing. I dread the day when I can no longer wear them!

They are 20 months old and still being worn. They are 27# and 30# now and our Action Baby Carrier still holds them comfortably on the front or back. However, my FAVORITE and preferred way of wearing is on the front!

I am personally just more comfortable with seeing my little one!

Best wishes!


----------

